# Great Brownies From 1st Time Cook



## smokeman (Apr 2, 2007)

*My wife and I are long time smokers and recently have been getting brownies from a dispensary. The brownies were awesome, so I decided to try my hand at making my own. This was my first time ever cooking with marijuana. Below is the recipe I used. (Thanks to all the other posters on this site. I used the knowledge from you guys to make these.)

Marijuana Butter Ingredients
 I Pound of Butter 
 Half Ounce of high-end bud (about $200 of OG Kush)
 Water

Brownie Ingredients
 One package of Betty Crocker Supreme Brownie Mix. Chocolate Chunk
 Half Pound of Marijuana Butter (Instead of 2/3 cup oil)
 3 Table Spoons of Water
 4 Eggs
 1 Cup extra Hershey Chocolate Chips

Tools used
 Crock-pot
 Mesh strainer
 Cheese Cloth
 Candy Thermometer
 Tupperware container (Round &#8211; which holds 7 cups)
 Large liquid measuring cup made of glass
 13 X 9 inch brownie pan
 Pam cooking spray

Making the Marijuana Butter
 1. Broke up the marijuana into very small pieces. I used scissors. 
 2. Filled the crock pot with 4 cups of hot water and set the crock-pot on low.
 3. Put the pound of butter in crock-pot, which melted quickly.
 4. Once the butter was fully melted, I stirred it with the water.
 5. Checked the temperature with candy thermometer, which read 200 degrees.
 6. Added the marijuana to the crock-pot, and stirred.
 7. Watched it about an hour, stirring occasionally and checking the temperature.
 8. Left it to simmer for 3 more hours, totally cooking time in crock pot = 4 hours.
 9. Came back and stirred for a few more minutes. (Temp still at 200 degrees)
 10. Put the cheese cloth in the mesh strainer and set the mesh strainer over the Tupperware container.
 11. Poured the butter, water, marijuana contents into the cheese cloth in the mesh strainer.
 12. The Tupperware container filled up about 80% of the way.
 13. Squeezed the cheese cloth tightly to get all of the butter out.
 14. Put lid on Tupperware container and put it into the freezer.
 15. Left container in freezer for 4 hours. 
 16. Removed container from freezer, the butter had hardened and the water was just becoming icy. The butter was on top forming a disc and the water was at the bottom of the container.
 17. Poured out the water and lightly scraped the bottom of the marijuana butter disc. (A little plant matter stuck to the bottom of the butter)
 18. Put the frozen marijuana butter back into the (cleaned) crock-pot with two cups of water.
 19. Let the marijuana butter melt fully into the water, and stirred.
 20. After the marijuana butter was fully melted and mixed with the water, I poured it back into the (cleaned) Tupperware container and put it back into the freezer.
 21. Once the marijuana butter was frozen again I took out the container, poured the water out and lightly scraped the butter again.
 22. The marijuana butter was really clean at this point.

Making the Brownies
 1. Preheated oven to 325
 2. Took ½ pound of the frozen marijuana butter and put it in a glass measuring cup. 
 3. Started a large pot of simmering water (just below boiling).
 4. Put the glass measuring cup with the marijuana butter in the pot of water. (Making a sort of double boiler)
 5. The marijuana butter melted quickly in the measuring cup.
 6. Put the brownie mix, four eggs, three table spoons of water, a cup of extra chocolate chips and half pound of melted marijuana butter and mixed all together in a large bowl. Stirred well.
 7. Sprayed 13 x 9 inch brownie pan with Pam cooking spray.
 8. Poured brownie mix into pan.
 9. Cooked for 28 minutes.
 10. Made 12 big brownies.


Eating
 I ate 1/3 of one brownie, which hit me 60-90 minutes later. It knocked me on my ass. I fell asleep for about 2 hours, and my high remained for another 3 hours after I woke up. My wife, who has a higher tolerance than me ate about a third and it got her like a kite.

 The guy at dispensary said that to use schwag and that to use the premium buds was a waste. After making some myself, I have to disagree. The brownies I made at home were about 4 times stronger than the ones we buy at the dispensary (and they charge $15 per brownie). I can usually eat a half to a full dispensary brownie and still function. Now I know just to nibble on these babies slowly. It&#8217;s a nice way to keep a light to medium buzz throughout the entire day. Next time, I am going to use an ounce of schwag for a pound of butter and compare the two.

Notes
 I should have used gloves when squeezing the butter remains from the cheese cloth. I got slight burns on my palms.
 I cooked the marijuana butter outside, and glad I did because it smelled strong.
 I used 2 extra eggs to make the brownies thicker, and used extra chocolate chips because&#8230; well, I like chocolate.
 I melted the butter with water twice to get it extra clean.
 I baked the brownies at 325 instead of 350 because I was afraid to destroy the THC.

 The brownies came out great. 
   
 ~SM
 

*


----------



## mogie (Apr 2, 2007)

* Fearsome Fudge

* ​ *Ingredients:*
half cup condensed milk 
half cup Milk 
4 oz butter 
14 oz castor sugar or regular 
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract 
4 ounces fresh leafs(cannaflour)
Ground all leaf matter up in coffee grinder,melted butter down then tossed cannaflour in. Simmered for hour or two. 
throw all ingredients into sauce pan with a good solid base and stir mixture over a low heat until the suger has completley dissolved
Turn the heat up and bring to a boil. Continue boiling until the mixture reaches 250 f. 
Remove the pan from heat and stir vigorously for about four minures. Pour it onto a greased tray and when the fudge has cooled and almost set, cut it into 30 equal squares. Once completly cooled wrap with greese proof paper and store in an air tight container. 
(2 fudges is one dose it might take a half hour to kick in.)


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 11, 2007)

dude mogie ur recipe was pretty good one of my freinds made it and i tried some and they were ing amazing and they made me pretty high though cause he used more hash than he was supposed to use


----------



## ViRedd (Apr 13, 2007)

Mc ...

Be careful when using schwag. Sometimes, eating that stuff causes terrible paranoia. 

You're on the right track with the cooking though. You might try baking some of Betty Crocker's Peanut Butter Cookies next time. You would use a much smaller amount of your butter as the recipe only calls for 1/3 cup. But, you can grind between a quarter and three eights of premium bud into a powder in a coffee bean grinder and include that with the cookie mix flour before adding any of the wet ingredients. This makes 24 really potent cookies. A quarter cookie puts me on my azzzz. 

Vi

PS: Give one of the cookies to the guy at the club. His mind will be changed about using schwag. *lol(*


----------



## cali-high (Apr 13, 2007)

lol vi


i know that from exspirence..

lets just say i ate one whole cookie and 2 brownies and 3g of trainwreck. 


i thought i was gonna die.


also this wasnt all at one it was in a 4hr period.


i laid on the floor for 3hrs 

lol

i didnt know what i was doing haha


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 13, 2007)

really eating shcwag can cause paranoia i never new that, like really bad or a little bit.


----------



## ViRedd (Apr 14, 2007)

mc.eddy.supreme said:


> really eating shcwag can cause paranoia i never new that, like really bad or a little bit.


A friend of mine gave me a quarter oz of Mexican schwag. Now, I didn't want to smoke the stuff because at the time I had JARS of quality buds of several different strains laying around. So ... I decided to bake cookies with the shit-weed instead of smoking it. How bad was the paranoia? Let's just say it was REALLY, REALLY, REALLY _BAD_ for about three hours. After that, I fell asleep and woke up in front of the TV four hours later and went to bed. For the first three hours I thought I was gonna die! No shit.

Vi


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 14, 2007)

dude so u were really paranoid that sucks, that would have been so . u thought u were gonna die dude u must have been so in paranoid and scared


----------



## thaman420 (Nov 21, 2008)

*omfg thank you!
finally someone gives me a temperature not just put the crock pot on low. my crock-pot doesn't have a low it goes by temperature. I'm making this butter tomorrow morning cant wait to tell you how it works

edit: repped!*


----------



## potheadsmoker (Nov 23, 2008)

im going to have to try me some brownies sometime


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 23, 2008)

ViRedd said:


> Mc ...
> 
> Be careful when using schwag. Sometimes, eating that stuff causes terrible paranoia.
> 
> ...


 
lol..i def agree...i used left overs from 6 plants ,boiled up every thing,as described, me and the mrs ate 1 cake each, thought it was crap for first hour,then it hit us.....!!!! we were like robots for hours looool, had to go to bed in the end thought the end was nigh !!! just 2 strong thats all, hard to mesure potancy when cooking, but MUCH recomended to try just once lol,, ( gonna do it again after my next harvest )


----------



## Benassi (May 18, 2009)

Best recipe ever, just made these. Waiting for them to cool. REP!


----------



## kidofdoomz (Apr 7, 2010)

Benassi said:


> Best recipe ever, just made these. Waiting for them to cool. REP!


nice, i was going to say that it's been a couple years and is there nething faulty with this recipe that ne1's found in that time or something. apparently this recipe still kicks ass, so i'm goina have to try it out myself too >;] thanks!


----------



## kidofdoomz (Apr 23, 2010)

Just wanted to say I just tried this recipe and it worked pretty great.

A note to newbs like I was when I made this today: If you just bought a crock pot, don't worry if it takes FOREVER for it to get to 200 degrees. I'm actually extremely glad that I bought the candy thermometer because I was checking the water temp before I put the butter in, and it was at around 120 degrees for almost an hour. I ended up getting frustrated and just getting some water to almost a boil in another pan and i threw that in the crockpot, then turned the crockpot up to high until it reached 200 degrees. then i put it back down to low. but again, it took well over an hour for it to get to the desired temp. then i just simmered and cooked like normal how the directions state.

i actually finished eating the first brownie about 45 minutes ago and am waiting for the real high to kick in... i definitely feel something right now, but i know over time it'll get stronger. i also only used a quarter oz of lemon hash plant, not a 1/2 o, but hopefully since eating 1/3 of a brownie had the OP on the floor, this should b pretty efficient >;]

definitely a great, easy recipe. especially for noobs.


----------



## KelsoMan (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey, thanks for finally putting out a simple, easy to follow recipe. However, I do not have a pound of butter containing $200 of OG Kush (respect), but I have about a half-pound of some butter that cost me about $80. I have had my experiences with potent baked goods so I feel you on the "nibbles" and crumbs of a brownie, but if possible you think you could do the same measurements and put it in an 8x8 pan? It might need more cooking time though...Thanks.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bringing this thread back. Good explanation


----------

